# Gentoo się nie włącza

## matiit

Kernel się ładuje...

przechodzi kilka procesów...

zatrzymuje się na neth.eth0 i  (w tej samej linujce) udev postmounting

i nic... jak nacisne ctrl + c to cała reszta usług się pokazuje ale na czerwono i znowu się zatrzymuje i już nic nie daje ctrl+c 

przy pierwszym czerwonym procesie pisze 

RC caught INIT - chociaż nie jestem pewny czy nie jakieś inne słowo...

Proszę o pomoc

----------

## Yatmai

A dałeś etc-update po ostatniej kompilacji baselayout ?  :Wink: 

----------

## matiit

chroot na gentoo:

```
xmat / # etc-update  

Scanning Configuration files...

Exiting: Nothing left to do; exiting. :)

xmat / # 

```

Więc to nie to...

----------

## unK

A jakie pakiety aktualizowałeś ostatnio?

----------

## matiit

akurat jak to się stało to tylko xfce4

aaa i przy ostatnim wyłączeniu zatrzymało się na zdejmowaniu lo (tego interfejsu sieciowego) (musiałem resa dac)

----------

## Belliash

 *matiqing wrote:*   

> akurat jak to się stało to tylko xfce4
> 
> aaa i przy ostatnim wyłączeniu zatrzymało się na zdejmowaniu lo (tego interfejsu sieciowego) (musiałem resa dac)

 

a jaki FS?

----------

## matiit

wszystkie partycje na dysku ext3

----------

## jabol

uruchom z LiveCD i zrób fsck

----------

## matiit

chcę się upewnić żeby nie pogrążać  :Smile: 

może być z drugiego systemu?

włączam drugi system

montuje gentoo

fsck /mnt/gentoo?

----------

## HiTo

strzelam - ustaw zmienną RC_HOTPLUG="no" w pliku /etc/conf.d/rc z poziomu chroota

EDIT:

Jeszcze jedno, czy 

```
equery c baselayout
```

 wyrzuca jakies bledy poza /etc/conf.d?

----------

## matiit

ok problem leżał w readahead-list (wywalilem z boot i chodz) - co jest nie tak  :Neutral: 

tylko coś bardzo system się wyłączać nie chce.

Zawiesza się na wyłączaniu net.lo

co ciekawe /etc/init.d/net.lo stop przechodzi bez problemu.

Prosze o pomoc.

----------

## jabol

 *matiqing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> montuje gentoo
> 
> fsck /mnt/gentoo?

 Nie. fsck robisz na /dev/xxx. Musisz wiedzieć który to dysk.

----------

## matiit

jabol... dobra to nie wina tego byla...

Tylko teraz mam problem z zamykaniem się...

Przy wylaczaniu net.lo sie zawiesza...

zastopowałem net.lo ręcznie to się wiesza przy net.eth0, zastopowałem i to i to to się wiesza na unloading alsa modules

----------

## timor

 *matiqing wrote:*   

> jabol... dobra to nie wina tego byla...
> 
> Tylko teraz mam problem z zamykaniem się...
> 
> Przy wylaczaniu net.lo sie zawiesza...
> ...

 A do logów zerkałeś? Może tam będzie kilka przydatnych informacji czemu to się wiesza  :Wink: 

----------

